# Looking to do a pedal mod.



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I use this pedal as a bass drive but of course it robs the bottom end. So I ask you how can I add more bass to this pedal? Please keep in mind I have minimal knowlage of schematics.. I will try my best to learn, which is the main reason im doing this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are PSK and Rogue versions of the pedal. It's just a very wild guess, but from the (fuzzy/blurry) presence of a number of components, and more specifically ONE IC and 9 transistors, I'm gonna guess that it is very close to, if not a clone of, the Boss DS-1.

This archived thread from the DIY Stompbox forum is consistent with that first take: http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=25439.0;wap2

So, I guess the thing to do is to score a schematic of the DS-1 (like this one: http://pluto.spaceports.com/~fishbake/fishbox/boss_ds-1.gif ) and see how closely what you have corresponds to it. If it IS confirmed to be the same beast (though it may well use a different op-amp), then you have a world of posted mods available to you.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

From what I know about that pedal (it's the same as the Rogue DST-5) is that it is said to be a copy of the Boss DS-1.
There are many, many mods for the DS-1. Searching around DIYStompboxes.com or FreeStompboxes.org will get you lots of options.
Typically just a few parts needed to be changed to lets more bass in and out. The part numbering on the pedal (r1, c2 etc.) will likely not match an actual DS-1 or it's schematic so you will need to trace certain parts of it back to find the right part.

edit: Mark beat me to it. I'm not the fastest typer.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

Still trying to figure out how to read schematics


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

The Grin said:


> Still trying to figure out how to read schematics


These pages should help you with the basics.

http://www.beavisaudio.com/techpages/SchematicToReality/
http://www.diystompboxes.com/wiki/index.php?title=Frequently_Asked_Questions_(DIY_FAQ)
http://www.diystompboxes.com/wiki/index.php?title=Learning_Resources


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chances are, you will not be able to add "more bass" to the pedal. What you will be able to do is carve away some of the mids and/or top end that presently overshadow (at least from your perspective) the bass.

IN many instances, that is the strategy that pedal-makers use. For example, the Univox Superfuzz, Shin-Ei FY-2 and numerous other classic fuzzes insert a big mid-scoop that makes the bass appear to be a significant part of the signal. They haven't boosted anything. All they've done is cut back on the mids to make the bass *seem* bigger. The various issues of the Big Muff also have slight changes to the tone-circuit that can make the bottom seem bigger in some issues by how it changes the mid-scoop.

So, the place you will likely intervene is the tone control. Judging from the picture seen here - http://www.robertkeeley.com/audio6l6/dstech.html - the Boss layout and the PSK layout are very similar (though the PSK uses a different op-amp), so it shouldn't be too hard extrapolating from Keeley mods, and related mod sites, to your pedal.


----------

